# Brainfuck



## Piesbruhder (11. April 2002)

Hallo Leute!
Ich suche Material und vorallem einen Compiler für
Brainfuck. Aber auch Tuts und Source. 
Sicherlich werden sich jetzt einige fragen: Brainfuck? Was ist
den das?
Ich sag nur: Es ist eine Programmiersprache!


----------



## Patrick Kamin (11. April 2002)

*-*



> Brainfuck ist eine extrem einfach zu lernende und extrem nervtötend zu nutzende Sprache, schätzungsweise aus dem Jahre 1993. Autor dieser Sprache ist der Schweizer Urban Müller, von dem auch der original Brainfuck-Interpreter und ein mittlerweile verschollener Compiler für den Amiga stammt.
> 
> Die Sprache kennt zwei mathematische Funktionen (+ und -), Funktionen zum Einlesen und Ausgeben von Zeichen (, und .), die Möglichkeit, eine Speicherstelle vorwärts bzw. rückwärts zu gehen (> und <), sowie ein spezielles Schleifenkonstrukt ([]). Aus diesen Funktionen besteht der gesamte Sprachumfang von Brainfuck.
> 
> Nachdem wir im CCC Köln diese Sprache mit einiger Begeisterung Ende 1999 wiederentdeckt hatten, haben wir uns an die Implementation einiger Tools gemacht (Compiler, Assembler) und träumen von der Realisierung einer Brainfuck-Maschine, die diese Sprache direkt in Hardware implementiert. Im Moment ist die Brainfuck-Hardware noch ein Traum (auch wenn Überlegungen zum Design und ziemlich komplette Schaltpläne existieren), aber das muss nicht so bleiben: Wer Interesse am Bau dieser Maschine hat, möge sich bitte auf der Mailingliste melden. Als Warnung vorweg: Hierbei handelt es sich nur entfernt um ein "sinnvolles" Projekt -- Brainfuck ist nicht für die Entwicklung richtiger Applikationen gedacht, sondern dient am besten der Befriedigung von perversen Hacker-Obsessionen im Bereich der Programmierung. Der Name der Sprache ist Programm.


Quelle <-- Links zu Compiler und IDE
Hau rein


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (11. April 2002)

Hui, coole Programmiersprache... und was man mit so einfachen Mitteln alles machen kann... einen Brainfuck-Interpreter z.B. :> Werd mir demnächst dann mal die Tutorials reinziehen... smells like a challenge 


reima


----------

